# Grain free but high protein?



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm quite sure my puppy is allergic to the grain (or mites) that were in the high quality food I was feeding her. I have just been to the pet shop and they only had one brand which was grain free (Orijens), which cost a fortune but I bought it.

However, now I'm concerned as it's high protein (80%). Should I be worried?


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

By the way, if anyone would like to recommend a food, please bear in mind I am from the UK and do not have access to most of the brands in the US. Thanks


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

It's actually something like 38% protein... that 80% represents the meat to carbohydrate ratio percentage.

Regardless, what were you feeding? It might not be the grains that are the issue.. it might be the protein source. It might even be environmental. It could be anything... allergies aren't the easiest thing to diagnose.

What are you currently feeding and what are the symptoms your puppy is experiencing that make you think it's some kind of allergy?


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh thanks, sorry I should have looked at the packaging properly before posting, now I feel rather stupid!

I was feeding her Collards, which is great. But she has been very itchy, she has dandruff and a small bald patch on her head which isn't improving.

The vet said it didn't look like an allergy but gave her some antibiotics to clear a rash on her belly. He said if the bald patch doesn't clear to go back for a skin scrape, but to be honest I want to exhaust as many options as I can before going back to the vet. She is terrified of the vet, last time she tried to bite him 3 times and she is only 4 months old, and all he'd try to do was get hold of her collar. A skin scrape would be very traumatic for her.

Edit: Also she doesn't have an fleas, and I just treated her for them anyway to be safe. Also she was recently wormed.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Orijen makes a large breed puppy food. Orijen Large Breed Puppy is the only Orijen food I'd give to a Shepherd puppy.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Actually the Orijen adult has less calcium than the LBP formula if you look at the GA. Not sure why, but it does. For that reason alone, I'd probably rather feed the adult formula than the LBP Orijen formula.

My advice is to just use the trial and error approach. Try one thing for a while and see if it helps. If it doesn't, try something else. Just don't start switching foods every week. Give the dog's body some time to adjust.

Good luck.


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh really Paul? I'd never considered switching to adult. Would it contain enough other nutrients to support a growing puppy?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Yes. Puppies don't NEED puppy food. Many folks, myself included, don't feed puppy food AT ALL.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Origen also makes a brand Acana, I raised Ty, age 4 on it and am now raising Storm on it.. This time Ranchland, last time Pacifica...Ty grew fine and I am seeing Storm doing well, all adult dogs eat the same food, it works here


----------

